# beretta vertec 96 question



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

Ok i just purchased a beretta 96 vertec now will this except regular beretta 96 mags might seem like a stupid question but i dont wanna buy some if they wont fit


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Yes.


----------

